# need help before my trip



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

I come down to pensacola at least twice a year and I love fishing what I think is called 3 mile bridge. I was going to make some rod holders this year but need to know some measurements if any one is going to be out there and can take a second?

appreciate any help!

I need the diameter or circumference of the top rail and the two smaller ones and the distance from the bottom of the top rail to the first small rail. Hope this made sense thanks again!


----------



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Lot a views no reply i understand its askin a Good bit of someone, does anyone sell them on here?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I believe Breeze Fab (on here) made some up at one time and Hot Spots Bait & Tackle had some for sale as well.

Good luck and enjoy your stay!

Jimmy


----------



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks man I checked but they are all out of them for a while, ill try to contact the member about his unless someobe is headed out soon and can help me.


----------

